# retreat and shark



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

hey y'all

Spent 3 days in Jamaica beach with 11 fellers for a church retreat. 3 of us fish.

waded north shoreline spots, one cove, fished lights took other guys to greens to drift etc... and a generally awesome time.

Caught a lot of small trout and reds and a some keepers each day. some on top, some on devil eyes, some on gulp pogies and other plastics. Only 2 flounder.

Had great conditions mostly. Sunday the wind was up and water more off color.

The real story is that we found a huge shark barely alive at Green's cut. Not thrashing but able to do the "open close, open close" of the mouth. Buddy thinks it is a Mako. We drug it across to the mainland side and tucked him behind that big log along the intercoastal to come back later and get those teeth. That is probably the only big shark in West Bay, so glad it is dead now. Resume fishing!!! : )


----------

